# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Stuhi e fuqishme Sandy po kalon ne bregun lindor USA

## benseven11

Situate me rrezik,moti i keq ne bregun lindor ne USA.
Parashikohen deme te medha nga Stuhia(storm)Sandy qe aktualisht ndodhet ne veri te filadelfias-Jug te Nju xhersit dhe po udheton drejt bregut lindor verior.Stuhia shoqerohet me shira te forta dhe erera me shpejtesi 75milje ne ore..
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-...ux;mostPopular
===
Storm(thunderstorm)=Stuhi=cregullim violent i atmosferes me erera te forta dhe shira(rreshje)/ose renie bore,bubullima vetetima.
Hurricane=stuhi sipas pershkrimit me lart,por ndryshon nga thunderstorm pasi ndodh me shpesh ne zonat tropikale(prane ekuatorit) dhe ishujt karaibe.
Tornado=Uragan,ere shume shume e forte qe rrotullohet si kollone vertikale
ajri me pluhura gri e erret ne te zeze dhe ne disa raste merr formen e nje hinke ne lartesi 10=ra metra.Nje vorbull e holle vertikale ere shume shume e forte me force shkaterruse.
http://sema.dps.mo.gov/images/features/tornado2.png

----------


## ATMAN

Intensifikohet stuhia Sandy, më e rënda në brigjet lindore

Sandy vazhdon të zhvendoset drejt bregdetit verilindor dhe pritet të bashkohet me dy studi dimrore, duke krijuar një "superstuhi" hibride, që mund të prekë deri në 60 milion banorë


Meteorologët thonë se kushtet atmosferike përgjatë bregdetit lindor të Shteteve të Bashkuara do të përkeqësohen sonte, ndërsa stuhia më e madhe ndonjëherë që godet tokën sjell rreshje të shumta dhe errëra të fuqishme në një zonë të madhe të rajonit më të populluar të Shteteve të Bashkuara.

Uragani Sandy vazhdon të zhvendoset drejt bregdetit verilindor dhe pritet të bashkohet me dy studi dimrore, duke krijuar një "superstuhi" hibride, që mund të prekë deri në 60 milion banorë. Sandy pritet të godasë tokën sonte vonë.

Rutinat e përditshme normale përgjatë bregdetit verilindor të Shteteve të Bashkuara janë bllokuar plotësisht, ndërsa rajoni përgatitet për mbërritjen e uraganit Sandy.

Shkollat dhe shërbimet me autobuz dhe metro janë mbyllur në qytete të mëdha si Bostoni, Uashingtoni, Filadelfia dhe qyteti i Nju Jorkut. Meteorologët thonë se uragani Sandy mund të shkaktojë ngritje të nivelit të ujit në Nju Jork prej më shumë se 3 metrash, duke ngjallur frikën e përmbytjeve masive.

Në Nju Jork këto shërbime u mbyllën mbrëmë për shkak të rrezikut të përmbytjeve, duke bllokuar më shumë se 5 milion njerëz që varen tek ky system publik dhe duke shkaktuar shumë pakënaqësi.

“Është qesharake, thotë banorja e Nju Jorkut, Tiffany Sobers, qytetartë përpiqen të shkojnë në punë dhe asnjë system publik nuk funksionon. Jam bllokuar tashmë dhe nuk di se ç’do të bëj,” tha ajo.

Autoritetet në Nju Jork dhanë urdhër evakuimi për më shumë se 375 mijë banorë në zonat e ulta bregdetare, përfshirë edhe Manhatanin e poshtëm. Kryetari i Bashkisë Michael Bloomberg u bëri thirrje banorëve që t’i marrin seriozisht paralajmërimet.

“Dua të theksoj se nëse nuk evakuoni banesën, jo vetëm që rrezikoni veten, por rrezikoni edhe anëtarët e forcave të përgjigjes së shpejtë, të cilët mund të vijnë t’u shpëtojnë. Shpresojmë që të mos lejoni ta lini veten në situata të tilla të rrezikshme”.

Uragani Sandy parashikohet të godasë bregdetin sonte vonë ose nesër në mëngjes përgjatë bregdetit të shtetit Nju Zhërzi. Meteorologët parashikojnë gjithashtu se Sandy do të shoqërohet me shira të rrëmbyer në disa zona të rajonit.

Mijëra fluturime në pjesën lindore të Shteteve të Bashkuara janë anuluar, ndërkohë që kompania Amtrak e transportit hekurudhor ka anuluar shërbimet për sot. Kërcënimi i uraganit Sandy bëri që të mbyllen tregjet amerikane të aksioneve, selia e të cilave ndodhet në Manhatanin e poshtëm.

burimi : zeri amerikes

----------


## PINK

Nju Zhersi lol, do marri goditjen me te madhe e NY. She's gonna hit us. Bam ! I Kane mbyllur te gjitha rruget, urat. Cdo gje. Me kujton filmin - the day after tomorrow! I get to watch ---> the perfect storm.

----------


## ATMAN

URAGANI ’’SANDY’’ - NDALIM I TRANSPORTIT PUBLIK NË QYTETIN E NJU-JORKUT

Qyteti i Nju Jorkut ka urdhëruar mbylljen e qarkullimit të transportit publik, përfshi edhe metronë, duke nisur që nga 19:00 me orën lokale të ditës së diel, pasi pritet që rajoni të goditet nga uragani ''Sandy'', njoftoi dje guvernatori i shtetit të Nju Jorkut, Andrew Cuomo.

Përveç metrosë, që rezulton të jetë më e frekuentuara në vend, autoritetet e qyteti që ka një popullsi prej tetë milionë banorësh, po ashtu kanë dekretuar mbylljen e parqeve, zonave ku zhvillohen aktivitete sportive dhe plazheve përgjatë gjithë pasdites së sotme, ndërkohë që pritet ardhja e parashikuar e uraganit ''Sandy''.

----------


## 2043

Une mendoj qe qeveria shqiptare te mblidhet e te beje nje deklarate solidariteti ne keto caste te veshtira per popullin njujorkez.
Mund te dergojme edhe nje njesi komando per shpetimin e njerezve qe mund te bllokohen ne banesa. Ushtria jone ka pervoje ne permbytjet e Shkodres.

----------


## mia@

Shume tragjike e kane bere. Shkollat u mbyllen qe sot.  Tek ne disa zona te bregdetit po perjetojne permbutje, dhe te mendosh qe tek ne s'ka ardh akoma. Pritet te vije pasdite vone. Bregdeti ka per ta ndjere shume. Uroj ta kalojme me sa me pak deme.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## BlueBaron

Hehehehehe, i qenkan lag edhe breket amerikonve.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Une jetoj ne zone te ulet lol ne Zone A 

E shikoj thjesht si nje stuhi te radhes, Irene sme beri gje, kjo sdo me bej gje.  :ngerdheshje:  




> .


lol te pakten sill fotografi te Sandys lol


> Hehehehehe, i qenkan lag edhe breket amerikonve.


Te shikosh si i versulen supermaketave dhe cfare nuk blejne lol

----------


## teta

sillni noj foto te shofim dicka

----------


## ATMAN

> lol te pakten sill fotografi te Sandys lol


lexoje dhe shikoje vete burimin e lajmit :===>ketu

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> lexoje dhe shikoje vete burimin e lajmit :===>ketu


Mir ata po ti nuk e di ku i bie NYC?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ATMAN

> Mir ata po ti nuk e di ku i bie NYC?


deshe foto ta solla(ka qene para 24 oreve) po deshe video shikoje  ne : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=Qsb1ajAx_kg

----------


## BlueBaron

> Te shikosh si i versulen supermaketave dhe cfare nuk blejne lol




Çfare blejne me shume Coca apo birra ???  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

> Te shikosh si i versulen supermaketave dhe cfare nuk blejne lol


LoL vetem tu lexosh postimet qe bejne ne FB. E bejne tragjike qe do rrine dy dite pa drita. Kane blere ushqime sa per nje vit. Nje stacion TV lokal tek ne ofron si tip llotarie gjenetatore. Duhet te tel, dhe te jesh te te paret qe te fitosh. Te hapin barkun kur lexon sa qahen per te fituar nje gjenerator, edhe pse llotaria nuk bazohet ne vuajtjet e tyre persomale. Kane femije apo familjare  me probleme shendetesore qe u duhet te kene 24 ore korent dhe presin te fitojne gjeneratorin me llotari. WTH! Duhet ta kishin me kohe ne shtepi gjenetatorin. Nuk duhet te presin per nje disaster qe te kujtohen per jeten e femijes. Te lesh jeten e femijes ne duart e fatit, se ti s'je e zonja te heqesh dy leke menjane per femijen tend?! Jam e sigurt qe leke per te blere TV e fundit iphone5, te hane perdite fast food apo per gjera te tjera jo shume te domosdoshme kane ata. Nuk ndjej keqardhje hic kur qahen, sinqerisht!

----------


## mia@

Tek ne sot, ndalohet qarkullimi me makine pas 1 pm, dhe pas ores 8 pm keshillohet qe te mos kete njeri ne rruge. Eshte urdher ne fakt, jo keshille. U shpall gjendja e jashtezakonshme. Pemet jane problemi me i madh. Pemet shkaktuan goxha dem tetorin e kaluar. Rane deget  mbi cati, makina, demtuan shtyllat elektrike,  dhe pati dhe nja  dy viktima ne njerez.

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

New York City duket si dead city  :i ngrysur: 

shume pak njerez dhe fare pak makina....trenat qe mbreme dhe shume tunele e urra mbyllur

pink be safe se anej ka marr drejtim Sandy  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## derjansi

uf far frikacakesh paski qon lol

----------


## PINK

> New York City duket si dead city 
> 
> shume pak njerez dhe fare pak makina....trenat qe mbreme dhe shume tunele e urra mbyllur
> 
> pink be safe se anej ka marr drejtim Sandy


i know Vagabondo, me mu e ka e di, me mua  :i ngrysur: .  :perqeshje: 

thanx you too.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

thx...i hope ke marr masat  :buzeqeshje: 

se une e vetmja mase qe kam marr eshte i kam kto elektronikat e appellit charged plot  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlueBaron

Ky urdhri me ndejt neper shtepia duket sikur kane gjet sebep te kaloje ndonje tren apo karvan sekret.

 :ngerdheshje:

----------

